# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مسئله مرگ و زندگی : روانشناسی یا شنوایی سنجی؟؟؟

## king of konkur

تا چند ساعت دیگه تمومه و به شدت بین این دوتا موندم. فعلا اول شنواییو زدم و میارم قطعا. شاید حتی انتخاب رشتم بالاتر از شنوایی متوقف شه. ولی فعلا میتونم تغییر بدم. اول شنوایی یا روان؟

----------


## marzie_

من اگه بودم شنوایی چون روان شناسی رو الان پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی داره و همه میرن :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Negar_B

اگه مطمین هستین به ادامه تحصیل تادکترا روان شناسی اگه لیسانس فقط شنوایی.ضمن اینکه به سرفصلای دروس هرکدوم هم یه نگاه کلی بندازین.

----------


## black diamond

به نظرم شنوایی من از یکی پرسیدم دو سه جا کار میکرد دوتا مطب یه بیمارستان فکر کنم و 7 تا 8 میلیون تومن در امد داشت ماهی وتجارت سمعکم میکرد حالا رو اون 7 8 میلیون بوده یا جدا نمیدونم
شنوایی درکل دست نیافتنی تر از روان شناسیه هر چیزی دست نیافتنی تر بهتر این نظر منه به شخصه

----------


## mohammadreza13

اتاق عمل چی گذاشتی زیر اینا؟

----------

